# Saoul taglia il traguardo! I primi mille posts di Saoul



## moodywop

Congratulazioni ad uno dei foreros più attivi e disponibili dell'Italian-English Forum!

Carlo


----------



## Elisa68

Bravissimo Saoul! E complimenti anche per la tua simpatia.


----------



## Alfry

E' un piacere averti tra noi.
Grazie della ventata di freschezza e simpatia che hai portato.

Complimenti.... e continua così, è un piacere leggerti


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulations Saoul! 

Your posts are always informative, precise and refreshingly amusing. Here's to another thousand!

On a more serious note, I submitted a copy of your avatar to _Extreme Makeovers_ and the decision to accept you for cosmetic work was unanimous. I'm _so_ excited for you! I'm also relieved that the distressing symptoms of headaches and nausea I experience every time your face pops up on screen will be a thing of the past. PM me for the the details.


----------



## la reine victoria

_Happy First Postiversary_
_Saoul!_​ 
_and_​ 
_ Thank you _​ 

I'm always pleased to see your dear face. Take no notice of Charles, he's no oil painting!​ 
**HERE** he is in the Australian Navy (taken by my friend who served on the same ship). So take heart Saoul, you're so handsome in comparison.​ 
A big hug for you. ​ 

LRV​


----------



## lsp

Handsome is as handsome does... you're a beautiful addition to the forum. It's been a pleasure and a learning experience with you here, no one could ask for more! Well, maybe a 1000 more...


----------



## You little ripper!

Saoul, I forgot to give you your present. It's an Egor Burlington Bear.
http://forum.wordreference.com/The ...not be displayed, because it contains errors. 








> I'm always pleased to see your dear face. Take no notice of Charles, he's no oil painting!​
> 
> **HERE** he is in the Australian Navy (taken by my friend who served on the same ship). So take heart Saoul, you're so handsome in comparison.​


 
Her Majesty, you should remove the rafter from your own eye before casting aspersions onto others!
http://forum.wordreference.com/The ...not be displayed, because it contains errors.​


----------



## ElaineG

Saoul,

What can I say?  You are a wonderful addition to the forums.  Cheerful, helpful, eager to learn and to teach -- I'm too tired to say anything clever, but I've grown quite attached to you and your hump.

Bamboo shoots and gratitude,

Elaine


----------



## Jana337

Saoul, è rassicurante vederti online tanto spesso. Grazie. 

Jana


----------



## Saoul

First thing first, to everybody here:

*WHICH HUMP?*

Having said this... thank you so much. My first postivestary. CHE EMOZIONE! 

Thank you... 
Carlo, Elisa, Alfredo, Her Majesty, Elaine, Jana, lsp... grazie mille...

Did I forget anyone? Yeah that old, envious, insipid, unbearable, pile of... Mr Charles Costante... (I'll PM you, man, don't worry. I'll PM you. Is there a way to attach a grenade to the PM?)

Now, please, I would like to share with you all a tiny bit of the best speech ever:

From that fateful day when stinking bits of slime first crawled from the sea and shouted to the cold stars, "I am man.", our greatest dread has always been the knowledge of our mortality. But tonight, we shall hurl the gauntlet of science into the frightful face of death itself. Tonight, we shall ascend into the heavens. We shall mock the earthquake. We shall command the thunders, and penetrate into the very womb of impervious nature herself. (Young Frankenstein, obviously!)


----------



## shamblesuk

Congratulations Saoul on a very speedy first 1,000. Not sure how much you learn here because you're English is as good as anyone else's, including i madrelingua! Especially us from the less learned (according to some) North of England.

Well done.

Lee


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Lee!
I appreciate your exaggeration. Honestly!


----------



## winnie

Porca paletta  sono sempre l'ultimo!!!

1000 congratulazioni a te per lo splendido lavoro!

PS: Frau Blucher _[nitriti in sottofondo]_ si associa!


----------



## DesertCat

I'm always late too.  Congrats.  Your posts are not only helpful they're sometimes funny too.


----------



## Frenko

AUGURI AL SAOUL! 

 Il Frenko ​


----------

